# Help with getting rp character



## Vorelover467 (May 9, 2016)

I need help making, or finding, an rp character. Plz not porn (unless it is just a cute girl) but still keep it 18 and under. Plz minda base it around vore.
 So might make changes to them so don't get upset. Mostly any species (anthro, taur, or regular) either gender.


----------

